# Uber driver



## Kylie Andrews (Sep 3, 2015)

Uber driver work as much or as little as they want. The phone/application can be turned on at any time to work and turned off just as easily. Thus the driver creates their own schedule on the fly.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, I guess all is well then.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Now uber is hiring people with poor writing skills so it will be more believable their BS is not DIRECTLY from Uber.


----------

